# doeling sneezing, goopy eyes/nose



## Sonja (Aug 31, 2015)

We got our first goats a couple days ago, two unrelated 4wk old pygmies. One girl is a triplet & much smaller than the other who is a twin. 
The first niggt with us, the little one began sneezing. Next morning (Sunday) her eyes had a lot of goop/mucus/eye boogers and dried mucus around her nose.  Warm washcloth got her eyes open & cleaned then cleaned up around her nose too. By end of the day she was still sneezing and eyes began to re-goop. Today she's making little cough or throat clearing sounds & can occasionally hear snotty nose rattle. 
Is it common to be a bit sick after vaccine like our human babies?  Or could it be stress of leaving mom? 
Is this just a "childhood" cold or something more serious? 
Are baby pygmies prone to respiratory issues?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 31, 2015)

Welcome , glad you joined us!  Not sure what is going on with your new kid- did you take her temp to see what it is?  Hopefully others will stop in and give you some help.

@Goat Whisperer @OneFineAcre @Pearce Pastures


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 31, 2015)

It "could" be pneumonia. I had a scare with it fpr my littlest doeling from the serious heat and I have heard that stress from leaving mom can cause a worm overload and it lowers their bodies defenses... I am only going off of what I was told by the gal I got my goats from and what to watch for. What you are describing is exactly what they told me to watch for when we thought it may be pneumonia. I would have her seen by a vet either way to be safe... Nose mucus and eye mucus along with rattles are no good.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 31, 2015)

The stress probably started the issue.  You often see "shipping fever" which is basically a cold when animals are relocated.  Bacteria naturally found in their nasal passages reproduce rapidly.

But, with one so young you need to give antibiotics to try to stave off (or cure) pneumonia, at least that's what I would do.

You can get LA 200 from Tractor Supply.

Pneumonia kills ones' that young pretty quickly so if you aren't comfortable giving the antibiotics you need to take her to the vet.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 31, 2015)

I agree with @OneFineAcre. You need to treat with an antibiotic ASAP or get her to a vet. I wouldn't waste anytime with a kid.


----------

